# Oi - Riff raff...



## Paddydou (23 June 2011)

... as our latest troll seems to believe you all are!!! 

Has anyone heard how Rosie is doing?

Hope you are all well 

Pads


----------



## JenHunt (23 June 2011)

was wondering just the same.... hoping no news is good news.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 June 2011)

I thought that your opening post was a call to arms! 

Did you know,  that when there was talk,  a few years ago,  and when it was decided to amalgamate various regiments,  that the suggestion that the Royal Irish Fusiliers,  be joined with the Royal Air Force,  then the RIF-RAF would've been the result? 

I too would welcome news of Rosie.  

Alec.


----------



## Fiagai (23 June 2011)

Paddydou said:



			... as our latest troll seems to believe you all are!!! 

Has anyone heard how Rosie is doing?

Hope you are all well 

Pads
		
Click to expand...

Ditto for Rosie.....

Was that a direct quote btw? seem to have missed that one!



Alec Swan said:



			...Did you know,  that when there was talk,  a few years ago,  and when it was decided to amalgamate various regiments,  that the suggestion that the Royal Irish Fusiliers,  be joined with the Royal Air Force,  then the RIF-RAF would've been the result?

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Oi thats my joke!  Im wondering did we meet up somewhere?


----------



## Paddydou (24 June 2011)

Well its Friday and I haven't heard a bean - please let me know as soon as anyone hears!

I didn't hear that Alec but I am wishing I knew how to do the whole picture thing so I could post that advert you send me! Very funny!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (25 June 2011)

Paddydou said:



			Well its Friday and I haven't heard a bean - please let me know as soon as anyone hears!

I didn't hear that Alec but I am wishing I knew how to do the whole picture thing so I could post that advert you send me! Very funny!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Pads, its not good news, i have CBD which i supected all along, am absolutely done in after 7 hours travelling home due to traffic but i'm still here,thanks all for your concerns.


----------



## Alec Swan (25 June 2011)

Rosie,

I had to google CBD,  to find out what it was.  I'm so sorry.  If there is any benefit to your trip to London,  then it will be that you now know what you have to deal with.

I feel sure that you have a loving family,  which at times such as these,  we need. 

Keep posting.  Don't give in.  My thoughts and prayers are with you,  and your loved ones. 

Alec. xx

Ets,  and when I next complain about my lot,  then I'll consider you. a.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (26 June 2011)

You called?


Rosie large <<hugs>> are I think in order. 
If you think large doses of sun will cheer you up, give me a few months and I'm are more than happy to oblige with all the sun you can stand!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (26 June 2011)

Felicity_09 said:



			You called?


Rosie large <<hugs>> are I think in order. 
If you think large doses of sun will cheer you up, give me a few months and I'm are more than happy to oblige with all the sun you can stand!
		
Click to expand...

thanksFelicity, iwas in Melbourne in the 70s for a few months and adored the Aussie sun, cried when it wastime to come home but now it would be impossible unfortunately, thank god for memories-----


----------



## rosie fronfelen (26 June 2011)

J



Alec Swan said:



			Rosie,

I had to google CBD,  to find out what it was.  I'm so sorry.  If there is any benefit to your trip to London,  then it will be that you now know what you have to deal with.

I feel sure that you have a loving family,  which at times such as these,  we need. 

Keep posting.  Don't give in.  My thoughts and prayers are with you,  and your loved ones. 

Alec. xx

Ets,  and when I next complain about my lot,  then I'll consider you. a.
		
Click to expand...

Alec, i am just so glad to have a diagnosis after 5 years of this hell, i feel ican deal with what is thrown at me, thanks Alec. Just looking foreward to  the next season as i'm sure we all are.


----------



## JenHunt (26 June 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Hi Pads, its not good news, i have CBD which i supected all along, am absolutely done in after 7 hours travelling home due to traffic but i'm still here,thanks all for your concerns.
		
Click to expand...

Oh my... I (like Alec) had to google it, and don't much like what I read... 

I hope there's someone around who can support you emotionally.


----------



## Paddydou (26 June 2011)

Hi ya

Glad it wasn't a wasted trip but not at all happy that its been confirmed. Massive hugs wether you want them or not from me. Like Alec says keep posting. Keep in touch with us all.

Speak soon 
Pads


----------



## rosie fronfelen (27 June 2011)

Paddydou said:



			Hi ya

Glad it wasn't a wasted trip but not at all happy that its been confirmed. Massive hugs wether you want them or not from me. Like Alec says keep posting. Keep in touch with us all.

Speak soon 
Pads
		
Click to expand...

Ilove you all, your posts help to keep me going,even the trolls-- i appreciate your kind wishes, Rosie. xx


----------



## Judgemental (27 June 2011)

Rosie, medical science is now so advanced that once an issue has been identified, it is surprising what can be done to help. You have my kindest regards.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (27 June 2011)

Judgemental said:



			Rosie, medical science is now so advanced that once an issue has been identified, it is surprising what can be done to help. You have my kindest regards.
		
Click to expand...

nice to hear from you,JM,i wish what you say is true- i have to remain  positive---


----------



## Lanky Loll (27 June 2011)

Rosie
So sorry to hear this, I don't venture into hunting very often so although I knew you had an illness of sorts I had no appreciation of the severity.
Really hope that now you have a definitive diagnosis you are able to get the help and support you need.
Take care.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (27 June 2011)

Thanks MagsnPaddy.


----------



## angelish (27 June 2011)

hi
you won't have seen much of me about, but you have certainly amused me with some of your posts 

sorry to here your sad news


----------



## RunToEarth (27 June 2011)

Rosie I am so sorry to hear your bad news, lots of hugs. In the short term- good weather, early harvest, and before everyone can get rid of the strap marks from the sunshine it will be full systems go into cubbing season. Best wishes, Rosie x


----------



## rosie fronfelen (28 June 2011)

RunToEarth said:



			Rosie I am so sorry to hear your bad news, lots of hugs. In the short term- good weather, early harvest, and before everyone can get rid of the strap marks from the sunshine it will be full systems go into cubbing season. Best wishes, Rosie x
		
Click to expand...

thanks RTE,i am also looking forward to seeing our fat boy coming in and getting fit,it doesn't take him alot with all the hills around us. cheers x.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (28 June 2011)

angelish said:



			hi
you won't have seen much of me about, but you have certainly amused me with some of your posts 

sorry to here your sad news
		
Click to expand...

thanks angelish, i rather think that i have upset more on here than amuse them but nice to hear from you and thank you for your concern.Iam truly touched by all the genuine folk on the hunting forum.


----------



## Herne (28 June 2011)

Hi, Rosie. Gutting news. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## A1fie (28 June 2011)

So sorry to read this Rosie.  Sending you my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Simsar (28 June 2011)

Rosie Posie I'm not coming on here to much nowadays but just heard the news, all the best old girl, thoughts n hugs and all that old ****. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EAST KENT (28 June 2011)

My bestest wishes too Rosie,keep up the irritants to Trolls and look forward to those hounds going off on their business soon  xxxxxx


----------



## rosie fronfelen (28 June 2011)

EAST KENT said:



 My bestest wishes too Rosie,keep up the irritants to Trolls and look forward to those hounds going off on their business soon  xxxxxx

Click to expand...

Too true EK, I'm  totally ****ed up but what the hell, we've all gotta go sometime, roll  on autumn--


----------



## Paddydou (28 June 2011)

The problem with you Rosie is that you are frank and honest and teenagers don't like it when you tell tem to grow up a bit. We all adore you and get throughly bored and upset when you are not around to terrorise us all! We all adore you!

Keep with us! We are all obviously the top end of riff raff! Heckers even JM has come out of the office to post! Roll on the autumn when he will be back in full fettle again!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (28 June 2011)

Paddydou said:



			The problem with you Rosie is that you are frank and honest and teenagers don't like it when you tell tem to grow up a bit. We all adore you and get throughly bored and upset when you are not around to terrorise us all! We all adore you!

Keep with us! We are all obviously the top end of riff raff! Heckers even JM has come out of the office to post! Roll on the autumn when he will be back in full fettle again!
		
Click to expand...

cheers Pads, you've got a yummy man, can i borrow him?


----------



## Paddydou (28 June 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			cheers Pads, you've got a yummy man, can i borrow him?
		
Click to expand...

I'll do a swopsies if you like??? At least your can sit in a saddle with out flopping all over the place so we could go for a good gallop! Bless his socks mine has the balance of well nothing really! LOL He is a super star and will feed you up on all sorts of unhealthy crap when you are feeling blue!

You may borrow him all you like! (But be warned he may end up staying as you guys have better rivers than we do!)


----------



## rosie fronfelen (28 June 2011)

Paddydou said:



			I'll do a swopsies if you like??? At least your can sit in a saddle with out flopping all over the place so we could go for a good gallop! Bless his socks mine has the balance of well nothing really! LOL He is a super star and will feed you up on all sorts of unhealthy crap when you are feeling blue!

You may borrow him all you like! (But be warned he may end up staying as you guys have better rivers than we do!)
		
Click to expand...

HAHA-having zilch balance i'd be flopping everywhere, does he belong to the red cross?


----------



## Paddydou (29 June 2011)

Te he he! No but he does have full first aid training and some sort of thing thats a bit like life guard but for rivers and sea rather than swimming pools. I will hav eto get you to start smoking so there are no tounges if you have to do mouth to mouth ressus!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (29 June 2011)

Paddydou said:



			Te he he! No but he does have full first aid training and some sort of thing thats a bit like life guard but for rivers and sea rather than swimming pools. I will hav eto get you to start smoking so there are no tounges if you have to do mouth to mouth ressus!
		
Click to expand...

oh lordy,dont mention smoking, hubby is a heavy smoker and his moods drive me crazy,do you want to do a swap,please?


----------



## Paddydou (30 June 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			oh lordy,dont mention smoking, hubby is a heavy smoker and his moods drive me crazy,do you want to do a swap,please?
		
Click to expand...

I think there are two main causes for concern here... well three now I come to think of it...

1. Your hubby and I could wind up being a very bad influence on each other and may just have to drag you and my beau along for the ride!
2. Actually I think you will be joining your hubby and I and my poor beau will be corrupted forever (if such a thing is possible) and 
3. No excuses would be accepted beau would bundle you into a boat at the earliest oppourtunity and have to paddling for grim death on the nearest bit of water he could find! Be warned he is obsessed! But then he does also like to hide dressed up as a hedge with a gun so don't be shocked if his head suddenly appears from your rhodedendrums (sp)!!!

He would also replumb your house, teach your dogs to beg and find explosives and drugs so you could find the hunt ending up in the local drugs den rather than doing their jobs!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (1 July 2011)

Paddydou said:



			I think there are two main causes for concern here... well three now I come to think of it...

1. Your hubby and I could wind up being a very bad influence on each other and may just have to drag you and my beau along for the ride!
2. Actually I think you will be joining your hubby and I and my poor beau will be corrupted forever (if such a thing is possible) and 
3. No excuses would be accepted beau would bundle you into a boat at the earliest oppourtunity and have to paddling for grim death on the nearest bit of water he could find! Be warned he is obsessed! But then he does also like to hide dressed up as a hedge with a gun so don't be shocked if his head suddenly appears from your rhodedendrums (sp)!!!

He would also replumb your house, teach your dogs to beg and find explosives and drugs so you could find the hunt ending up in the local drugs den rather than doing their jobs!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh eck, dont know wot to say now,he sounds crazy- better the devil you know i reckon---


----------



## Paddydou (1 July 2011)

Agh don't wimp out on me now Rosie! Thats not your style! Actually I am trying to encourage him to paddle up a river to a pub tonight... I am hoping for success as I have a craving for guiness!


----------



## TJP (1 July 2011)

Rosie, sorry to hear your news. Take care x


----------



## rosie fronfelen (2 July 2011)

Thanks TJP.


----------



## Paddydou (4 July 2011)

Well I am certainly not letting you use your illness as an excuse! Where would we all be with out you Rosie! Poor Alec would have no one to help him troll hunt etc.


----------

